# What's wrong with this band saw?



## Atlantic Bryan (Dec 30, 2012)

I recently purchased a used Inca 342.186 band saw. It's probably 20 years old. Both the thrust bearings were seized, so I purchased new ones. I noticed that the upper bearing had been badly scored near its hub by the back of the blade and assumed the previous owner hadn't known how to properly adjust the upper guide. Now, though, I can see what the problem was 

The first two photos below show the guides with the table and top wheel removed. The third shows a close-up of the upper guide with the top wheel back on and a 1/2-inch resaw blade mounted. The back of the blade is clearly contacting the thrust bearing at nearly the center, rather than along the outer rim as it should - just as it did for the previous owner.

I can't see any way of adjusting the thrust bearing fore and aft within the guide housing. Nor will the guide housing adjust fore and aft - just up and down as you would expect.

Has anyone any thoughts on how to deal with this? Thanks in advance


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

Are the gullets of the blade centered on the wheel? Weird they don't give an adjustment for different sized blades. Can you get a manual for the saw?


----------



## Atlantic Bryan (Dec 30, 2012)

The problem is not for various sizes of blade, Richard. The guides and the bearings slide in and out as they should. It's the position of the blade left and right (in the photos). The blade should be almost 1/4 inch to the right in the close-up so that it rides on the outside edge of the bearing.

I can't find a manual. Robin Lee of Lee Valley Tools (LVT used to handle Inca) posted manuals for a number of Inca tools in another forum, but only a parts manual for the band saw.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

From the photo, it looks like the tires are thicker than expected. Maybe replacement of the tires will bring the blade further from the center of the thrust bearing.


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> From the photo, it looks like the tires are thicker than expected. Maybe replacement of the tires will bring the blade further from the center of the thrust bearing.


Very observant. That would surely solve the problem.


----------



## Atlantic Bryan (Dec 30, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> From the photo, it looks like the tires are thicker than expected. Maybe replacement of the tires will bring the blade further from the center of the thrust bearing.


That might help. The tires are about 1/8 inch thick. How thin are replacements - anyone know off-hand?


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

My 14" jet's tires are about 1/16".


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Uh, thinner tires would move the blade closer to the center of the bearing! Many bandsaws I have seen are set up that way. Don't know that there is an easy solution other than maybe a set of Carter bandsaw guides. Depending on what you gave for the saw the Carter guides may well exceed that price. May also be a ceramic guide available...that would reduce wear.

My Grizzly is setup the same way.. have changed bearings once in 18 years. YMMV.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Closer to the center of the bottom bearing, yes. The pics concentrated on the top bearing.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

rwl7532 said:


> Closer to the center of the bottom bearing, yes. The pics concentrated on the top bearing.


Ralph, I don't care which set it is, if you reduce the diameter of the wheel, the natural tracking line will move toward the middle.. not the outside!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

The shaft that the thrust bearing is mounted to. Is it six-sided? Many are and their thrust bearing is eccentrically mounted on them.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing as Ralph. I work on metal cutting band saws all the time, and I've never seen a one that didn't have eccentric bolt or bushing for adjusting that bearing. Don't know if the eccentric bolt or sleeve would be enough, but a combination of thinner tire and eccentric sleeve my be the ticket.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I couldn't find the whole thing:
http://www.leevalley.com/home/templv/inca bandsaw.pdf


----------



## robeaudo (May 21, 2012)

Hi Bryan
If this is like mi band saw
The bearing holder as 5 positions by rotating the holder it will change the position from right to left this is the way mine works
By removing the bearing and its holder you will notice that the bearing is not in the center of the shaft


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

Why would you want the blade any closer to the centre of the bearing that is stationary and would rub on it picture shows about centered on the moving area of the bearing. Only my opinion Andy


----------



## Atlantic Bryan (Dec 30, 2012)

Alas, no. It's circular/cylindrical.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

maybe the beiring has been change and the beiring is too big?? i bet that it why it is running to close to the center or screw.


----------



## Atlantic Bryan (Dec 30, 2012)

I was thinking along those lines too, Del. The bearing is the same size as the one on the lower guide, so I think it's the stock size. I'm going to try a bearing show to see if they can sell me something smaller. If that doesn't work, I guess I'll have to go along with Duane and just live with it.

I appreciate everyone's thoughts on this.


----------



## Ray Y (Jan 10, 2012)

Check to see if the shaft the bearing is mounted on is on some sort of eccentric device. Rotate the shaft (not the bearing) and see if the wheel wobbles left or right. This is a very common set up in some older guide systems.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Atlantic Bryan said:


> I was thinking along those lines too, Del. The bearing is the same size as the one on the lower guide, so I think it's the stock size. I'm going to try a bearing show to see if they can sell me something smaller. If that doesn't work, I guess I'll have to go along with Duane and just live with it.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's thoughts on this.


Bryan, think I am going to try a pair of these..

CERAMIC THRUST BEARING / JET DELTA 14" | Klingspor's Woodworking Shop

Most thrust bearing are the same size.. may work for you as well!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

robeaudo said:


> Hi Bryan
> If this is like mi band saw
> The bearing holder as 5 positions by rotating the holder it will change the position from right to left this is the way mine works
> By removing the bearing and its holder you will notice that the bearing is not in the center of the shaft


By blowing up the parts diagram on that part- I now understand what robeaudo is saying...

The holder for the bearing is a circular shaft, but the shoulder for the bearing is not on the same centerline axis/not concentric. Since the shoulder is off center from it's holder, as you turn the holder, it moves the bearing from side to side.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

MAFoElffen said:


> By blowing up the parts diagram on that part- I now understand what robeaudo is saying...
> 
> The holder for the bearing is a circular shaft, but the shoulder for the bearing is not on the same centerline axis/not concentric. Since the shoulder is off center from it's holder, as you turn the holder, it moves the bearing from side to side.



Don't know about that particular saw, Mike. But I do know that my Grizzly won't adjust and I have seen that on many others as well.

I just received the ceramic thrust bearings that I ordered... very easy to install and so far they work really well. The saw is much quieter now! Best $20 I have spent in a while. Will see how they last long term, but the manufacturer says I should never need another set of thrust bearings. Now if they just made ceramic 12mm dia. guide blocks!


----------



## Atlantic Bryan (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks, Duane. You're right, I've looked at the thrust bearing assembly every which way I can - there's no adjustment. And the guide block holders are not centered on the blade either. I'll take a look at the Klingspor bearings - appreciate the headsup.


----------



## Dakota Kid (Dec 8, 2011)

Bryan, I to just bought the same bandsaw,but with the owners manual.According to the manual and my saw the blade is positioned right where it should be.Remember the wheels on this saw are flat and designed to allow the blade to run tward the front of wheel. For all info on Inca tools the best thing to do is join this group. incawoodworking2 : incawoodworking2


----------



## Atlantic Bryan (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for steering me to the inca forum, Jim. 

It still seems odd to me that the back of the blade would be contacting the thrust bearing near the center rather that at the outside. The saw is working, though.


----------

